# Lone Star Bowhunters Association



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Who here are members of LSBA?

If you are not a member and you are a bowhunter you really should think about joining. The LSBA is your voice in the state for all issues regarding bowhunting. They also have some great events including youth hunts. To check out LSBA here is your starting point.

http://www.lonestarbowhunter.com/index.php

If you have any question, please let me know and I'll get you an answer.

Derek


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yep*

Good post!


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

just joined


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

mharris1 said:


> just joined


Good deal!!!! Welcome....


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Been a member for quite some time. Used to be one of the co-editors of the magazine for a little while when they needed help. Great organization with great people running it.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been a member for several years now. Good point everyone that into archery should be a member.


----------

